# Thank You Moebius



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

A personal thanks to Frank and Dave from me,Alexander Rivera


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

*My sentiments exactly*

After many years of casually observing these boards without participating, I finally decided to give it a try. I wanted my first post to also be a general "thank you" to both Frank and Dave for taking our childhood passion to an all new level, so this thread seemed appropriate. I am very happy that I have been able to contribute to their efforts in my own small way. A special note to my old friend Mark Dorais whose posts I have noted here: Give me a call sometime. My number is still the same.
Ron G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Ron.

Welcome to the boards !

I have admired your work for a loooong time!:thumbsup:

And I share yours and Falcon's feelings towards *Moebius*

*Thank you!!!!!*


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Ron Gross said:


> After many years of casually observing these boards without participating, I finally decided to give it a try. I wanted my first post to also be a general "thank you" to both Frank and Dave for taking our childhood passion to an all new level, so this thread seemed appropriate. I am very happy that I have been able to contribute to their efforts in my own small way. A special note to my old friend Mark Dorais whose posts I have noted here: Give me a call sometime. My number is still the same.
> Ron G.


 Not taking from Alex's thank you's (Sorry Alex). 

It good to here from you Ron, glad you are a member!

Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

adding to the others, THANK YOU frank and dave. youre our heroes. who would have thought after playing mantis sold to rc2 that a new renaissance would come? it has and has done so with a vengeance, and you did that! so THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I concur...
We all owe you a great big THANK YOU for the fantastic new kits and Aurora reissues you've put in our hands!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
We now have kits we wouldn't have dreamed of a few years ago and I for one look forward to all your releases!! I now have at least one example of every kit you've released so far and I'm not gonna let any slip past me if I can help it!!

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I have to chuck in my deep thanks as well. Some dreams have recently been fulfilled and all thanks to Frank, Dave and the top crew they no doubt work with. :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat::thumbsup: :woohoo:

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We're trying to get as much as feasible out there. It's tough on some of them though, just not easy getting some projects off the ground. Thanks to all of you that have supported us!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Thanks everyone! We're trying to get as much as feasible out there. It's tough on some of them though, just not easy getting some projects off the ground. Thanks to all of you that have supported us!


The best way to support you at Moebius is with our wallets :thumbsup: You keep making these cool kits and I for one will (as I've said before) keep buying them...From the Seaview to Frankenstein I'm buying them all
You've made a lot of dreams come true already and from what I see planned for 2009... you're not slowing down! Very cool :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all

I too am a long time lurker and have just started Posting.I thank the gang at Moebius for bringing these wonderful Models out.Love the Irwin Allen vehicles, as well as the Monster
scene Kits.

M.botelho


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

A BIG thanks for those large kits, I was not sure if they would ever come out again. To Frank and Dave, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Ron Gross said:


> After many years of casually observing these boards without participating, I finally decided to give it a try. I wanted my first post to also be a general "thank you" to both Frank and Dave for taking our childhood passion to an all new level, so this thread seemed appropriate. I am very happy that I have been able to contribute to their efforts in my own small way. A special note to my old friend Mark Dorais whose posts I have noted here: Give me a call sometime. My number is still the same.
> Ron G.


 Ron: Wonderful to see you've joined this great sight. It'll be all the richer because of your talented presence.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark and all,
Thanks very much for the kind words and the welcome. But the fact is that I really haven't done that much modeling in recent years (about which Steve I. constantly nudges me), preferring to concentrate on artwork instead. Several years ago, as some may recall, I did a series of scratch builds and articles, one of which wound up contributing to a production piece. But since then, it has been primarily "2D" for me. That's not to say that I'll ever lose my passion for modeling, especially in view of the samples shared right here on this forum by incredible artisans. They are inspirational, to say the least.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Hey Ron, Nice to see your name pop up, it's been many years since the last time I spoke to you.

I just recently started building again myself, Moebius really gave me "the want" to jump back in again.

Jim W.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Yes, Frank..Many thanks for releasing those kits that were deemed " no mass appeal"..you proved they DID have plenty of appeal!:thumbsup:..and would sell well, as I had thought..from day 1...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, thank you, Frank and Dave, for all the wonderful kits you've brought to or brought back to the hobby.

Now, someone needs to inspire me back into building... It's been a while. About seven months, I think.


----------

